# R5 IBIS enabled all the time vs. only during exposure



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 1, 2020)

I noticed that you can choose to have the R5's IBIS enabled at all times when shooting, or only during the exposure itself. The manual doesn't say anything about how these two modes may differ from one another in performance or battery life. I know that with some lenses the number of stops the IS can provide actually increases if you set the lens to only do stabilization during the exposure. I'm curious to see how this works with the IBIS on the R5. I think I'm going to leave it set to "only during the exposure" and see how it goes. I'll report back on this, but it may take me a while to get a good feel for how the two modes differ from each other in performance and battery life. It's interesting that Canon allows us to choose though.

I suppose having IBIS on all the time would help with framing when you're using a super telephoto, but I don't know how much it really matters to have it enabled at all times when using more normal focal lengths.


----------



## DrToast (Aug 1, 2020)

Oh yes, please let us know if you get different results. That's an interesting feature.


----------

